# Tron Legacy



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

Wie manche von euch vielleicht wissen, kommt am 27.01.2011 die Fortsetzung des Mittlerweile 28 Jahre alten Films "Tron" in 3D ins Kino.



			
				Moviejones schrieb:
			
		

> Sam Flynn ist 27, ein Computerspezialist und charmanter Draufgänger wie  sein Vater, der vor langer Zeit spurlos aus seinem Leben verschwand.  Seit 1989 ist Kevin Flynn, der Schöpfer des revolutionären  Computerspiels TRON, verschollen. Bis Flynns alter Freund Alan Bradley  eine Nachricht erhält - aus Flynns früherem Büro in einer aufgegebenen  Spielhalle, in der die Zeit stehen geblieben scheint. Was Sam dort  findet, übersteigt seine Vorstellungskraft. Es ist der Zugang in die  virtuelle TRON-Welt, in der sein Vater seit Jahrzehnten gefangen ist.  Als Sam unabsichtlich einen digitalen Scanner aktiviert, wird auch er in  das Cyber-Universum hineingezogen. Dort entdeckt er seinen Vater und  dessen treue Gefährtin Quorra. Aber auch, dass hier Spiel tödlicher  Ernst ist. Denn in dieser faszinierenden Welt von Lichtrennen,  Wurfduellen und unberechenbaren Programmen geht es für Kevin, Sam und  Quorra auch ums Überleben...



Im neuen _Tron _wird Jeff Bridges wieder als Flynn mitwirken, sowie im ersten Teil. Nachdem Tron sich seit 1982 zum Kultfilm entwickelt hat, plant Disney nun anscheinend eine Trilogie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzAwwhiYJH4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSUmsnfipY4


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. September 2010)

Sehr schön den werde ich auf jeden Fall schauen!


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. September 2010)

Meine Fresse, nach so langer Zeit? Weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich Tron das letzte Mal gesehen habe.  Da darf man wohl mal gespannt sein.


----------



## Tobucu (5. September 2010)

Cool. Hab mir letzten Monat Tron auf DVD bestellt muß ihn mir nur noch ansehen. Das letzte mal war auch schon ein paar Jährchen her.


----------



## Sash (5. September 2010)

weiß gar nicht mehr um was es ging.. also das der da im computer oder so gefangen war schon klar. aber wieso usw ka..


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

Bin ich ja auch mal gespannt! Mal sehen ob der Film die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bin ich ja auch mal gespannt! Mal sehen ob der Film die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen kann.




Naja, hohe Erwartungen?

_Tron_ war Schauspielerisch und inhaltlich nicht gerade ein Meisterstück.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

Das war "Nosferatu – Eine Symphonie des Grauens" auch nicht, aber Leute die dem Genre verfallen sind gucken den trotzdem, ist halt ein Kultfaktor. 

Und Pain hat schon recht, wenn du selbst keine hohen Erwartungen hättest oder zumindest dir erhoffst, hättest du dir diesen Fred auch sparen können (weil für dich ja dann uninteressant) oder spielt bei dir eher der 3D-Faktor des Films eine Rolle.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das war "Nosferatu – Eine Symphonie des Grauens" auch nicht, aber Leute die dem Genre verfallen sind gucken den trotzdem, ist halt ein Kultfaktor.
> 
> Und Pain hat schon recht, wenn du selbst keine hohen Erwartungen hättest oder zumindest dir erhoffst, hättest du dir diesen Fred auch sparen können (weil für dich ja dann uninteressant) oder spielt bei dir eher der 3D-Faktor des Films eine Rolle.




Naja du hast Recht, mir gefällt aber eher das Szenario und die "Grafik" des Films.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

Ja solche Spiele stehen bei mir auch noch im Schrank, weil mir die "Grafik" so gefallen hat, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und hier leider OT.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja solche Spiele stehen bei mir auch noch im Schrank, weil mir die "Grafik" so gefallen hat, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und hier leider OT.




Ich hab den Thread auch hauptsächlich für andere geöffnet, weil das Interesse an dem Film groß ist, da 29 Jahre Später eine Fortsetzung erscheint.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

Yop der Interessenansturm erschlägt mich hier fast, mag aber auch daran liegen das die meisten User jünger sind als der erste TRON.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Yop der Interessenansturm erschlägt mich hier fast, mag aber auch daran liegen das die meisten User jünger sind als der erste TRON.




Das Interesse an dem Film hab ich geschrieben. Von "in diesem Thread" oder "in diesem Forum" hab ich nichts geschrieben. Woanders ist das Interesse bedeutend größer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

DAS war mir klar von einem anderen Interesse (außer zu diesem Film) hab ich auch nicht gesprochen!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. September 2010)

Leise Stimmen werden laut das es 3D mäßig Avatar in den Schatten stellen wird...was noch zu beweisen ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2011)

So, war nun außer mir jemand im Kino und hat den Film gesehen?

Ich kann schon mal sagen, dass es 3D mäßig die meiste Zeit nicht  besser ist als Avatar, aber stellenweise war es sehr genial. Bei dem Lichtrenner-Kampf ist mir buchstäblich die Luft weggeblieben! 

Es war wirklich ein sehr gutes Kinoerlebnis, ich empfehle den Film weiter.


----------



## Bu11et (7. Februar 2011)

Hab ihn mir Samstags reingezogen... . Und da es für mich der erste 3D-Film war, war ich schon sehr beeindruckt. Aber nicht von den den 3D-Effekten an sich.  Der Film ist einfach nur genial. Für einen Sci-Fi Fan wie mich ein absoluter must have . Auch der Sound war hammer. Hab immer wieder Gänsehaut bekommen .


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Februar 2011)

Jefim du bist mein Held, denn du bist genau der selben Meinung wie ich! 

PS: Ha ha mixxed noch einer dem die 3D-Effekte wurscht sind und mehr an der Story an sich interessiert war/ist!  (Insider)


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe doch nie gesagt, dass ich die 3D Effekte über alles stelle, ist einfach nice to have.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Februar 2011)

Also eine Bemerkung wie essentiell, im Bezug auf 3D, klingt für mich anders!


----------



## TAZ (7. Februar 2011)

War letzte Woche in Tron Legacy in 3D, den 3D-Effekt fande ich echt super eingesetzt, nicht zu viel nicht zu wenig. Aber auch sonst ein echt guter Film! Den schaue ich mir nochmal an...


----------



## Bu11et (7. Februar 2011)

Genau das hat mir auch gefallen! Habe zwischen durch immer wieder die Brille abgenommen, um zu sehen welche der Szenen in 3D sind. Aber wie gesagt, ich war so von dem Film begeistert, dass ich auf die 3D Umsetzung kaum geachtet habe . Das wird defenitiv mein erster Blueraykauf!


----------



## Tobucu (7. Februar 2011)

Dann werd ich ihn mir wohl auch mal angucken. Teil 1 war schon recht Toll  war damals noch recht Jung wo ich den erstmal sah.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

lohnt sich der Film, allerdings nur wenn man Tron schon gesehen hat.


----------



## facehugger (9. Februar 2011)

War gestern im Kino. Und was die Optik und den Ton anging bin ich absolut begeistert. Die Story gerät da schon eher zur Nebensache. Ich gehe ins Kino um unterhalten zu werden und das wurde ich sehr gut! Vor allem der geniale Soundtrack von Daft Punk passt hervorragend zur optischen Umsetzung


----------



## heartcell (9. Februar 2011)

ich werd ihn mir auch anschauen^^. hab den ur-Tron das erste mal 1995 gesehen.
und ich fand den schon toppppp^^


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Ich dagegen fand Tron 1 sehr schlecht ... war total langweilig und überflüssig, da passierte gar nichts. Tron Legacy machrt alles richtig, was Tron 1 logischerweise nicht richtig machen *konnte*. In Tron 1 war blabla Gelaber, nichts passierte, keine ordentliche Aktion (die es damals durchaus gab) usw. Es war zu früh für einen Computeranimierten Film.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es war zu früh für einen Computeranimierten Film.



Es waren nur Teile computeranimiert das Meiste waren Kulissen die per Hand nachbearbeitet wurden, hier von einem computeranimierten Film zu sprechen ist schon etwas zu hoch gegriffen, denn sonst könntest du bei Star Wars auch von einem computeranimierten Film reden!


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich meine halt eher in Teilen. Es war für so etwas noch nicht die Zeit gekommen, die Zeit wäre reif für ein Remake, das Tron Legacy ebenbürtig ist. Tron Legacy unterscheidet sich so vom ur Tron, dass man es fast schon als eigenständigen Film bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Februar 2011)

Ja da hast du Recht man muß den Ur-Tron nicht unbedingt schauen, aber schaden kann es auch nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Februar 2011)

Das musste bei einer zeitlichen Differenz von fast 30 Jahren aber auch sein, viele der potentiellen Kinogänger (alle unter 25 Jahren z.B.) kennen den ersten Teil ja gar nicht/kaum. Weiß noch meine eine Freundin: "Da kann man ja kaum einen zweiten Teil machen." Ich dann nur: "Äh, das war der zweite Teil." Und sie nur: "Oh..." 

Achja Film war, wie ich mir beim ersten  mal Trailer-Schauen schon dachte einfach Bombe. Gehe wenn meine Prüfungen rum sind sicher nochmal rein, wäre dann das vierte Mal  OST ist einer der besten der letzten Jahre, naja Daft Punk eben. Fands auch gut, dass Tron: Evolution recht gut (kein "Spiel zum Film", aber dezent) mit dem Film "verwebt" war.


----------



## Bu11et (9. Februar 2011)

Ich will ne Fortsetzung .


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

Naja wenn Disney ne Trilogie machen will...


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2011)

Das bezweifle ich stark . Es sei den der Film wird so viel einbringen, dass die sich vllt anders überlegen .


----------



## psuch (10. Februar 2011)

Diesen ganzen Lobeshymnen kann ich mich nicht anschließen.

Ich mag 3D Kino überhaupt nicht, aber ich dachte mir, gebe ich nach Avatar noch einem Film die Chance, mich zu überzeugen. Fehlanzeuge, das Bild wirkt farbloser durch die grauen Brillen, die Effekte sind unscharf und die Tiefenschärfe und somit die Ebene fürs Auge wird immer knallhart vorgegeben. Je nach dem wo man im Kino sitzt wird das nur noch anstrengender für den Zuschauer. Ich bin der Meinung, 3D ist nach all den Jarhen immernoch nicht genug gereift.

Der Film an sich war eine absolute Gurke. Jeff Bridges' jüngeres Ich sieht so fürchterlich digital aus; die Tron-Welt hat weniger mit Tron als mit Herr der Ringe in dunkel und ohne Natur zu tun und die Story hat einfach nur extrem viele Lücken und Logikfehler. Mich hats den Film über nur genervt! Das war definitiv mein letzter 3D Film und ich ärgere mich, für den Mist soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben.

Warum kann man nicht ordentlich HD im Kino sehen? Jeder redete von schärferen Bildern, klareren Farben, ungeahnten Möglichkeiten. Nachdem 3D jetzt Hipp ist, ist der HD Trend egal und uninteressant? Wirklich fürchterlich!


----------

